# Best Place to Live?



## supremej

BC cause in canada if you get hurt you wont have to pay for it if you dont have health insurance

and us canadians have the best buds!


----------



## gjsnowboarder

Park city might be the cheapest of areas to live at and easiest access to jobs . the I-70 Corridor will give you the most possible mountains to hit up, but might be difficult to find a job in, and tahoe might give you the best view(ie lake to mountain contrast.) don't know about the job situation there.


----------



## swilber08

supremej said:


> BC cause in canada if you get hurt you wont have to pay for it if you dont have health insurance
> 
> and us canadians have the best buds!


haha good point on both of those!


----------



## swilber08

gjsnowboarder said:


> Park city might be the cheapest of areas to live at and easiest access to jobs . the I-70 Corridor will give you the most possible mountains to hit up, but might be difficult to find a job in, and tahoe might give you the best view(ie lake to mountain contrast.) don't know about the job situation there.


yea im in business management and entrepreneurship though so as far as job availability i guess id only be concerned with which place will be easiest to start a job in


----------



## killclimbz

You cold easily live in Salt Lake City, it'll be easier to find a job, and the mountains are plenty close. Depending on where you locate, the drive can be around 20 minutes to Snowbird, Solitude, and Brighton. Ogden has much the same type of access for Snobasin or Powder Mountain. Less traffic there too.

Breck puts you in Summit County. There is a lot of different types of business up there, but as you can imagine, it's a fight for the good jobs. Still, the resorts hire, and if you can stick around, I'm sure you'll find something more steady. Season Passes have been relatively cheap and I suspect they will remain so for at least another couple of years. You also have the Denver option, not as close as Salt Lake, but it is a city with a little of everything. You are generally looking at somewhere around an hour drive to most spots. I70 is a shit show on weekends, the bane of my existence at times. Still snowboarding in fresh pow in March then coming down to town, wearing shorts, a t-shirt, and sitting on a patio drinking beer in 70 degree weather doesn't suck either.

Tahoe is probably the toughest spot. The towns are really small. Not much going on in Tahoe, Truckee, even South Lake with all the Casinos. Reno might be an option for you. Sacramento on the other side is a bit longer of a drive. The 'hoe is rad for sure. My experience there is about 15 years in the past now, so I am sure some of the local guys can chime in about the scene there.


----------



## Guest

You dont want to live here


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

the aspen area is a good bet too. its a little more pricey, but the ski company offers decent housing at a decent price and the night life is killer. plus 4 great mountains within 20 min of each other.


----------



## killclimbz

That's true about Aspen. What a great spot, I just wish it was a little less expensive around there...


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

killz, true thats its pricey, but the wages around town relate to the cost of living quite well. I've been here three years now and I'm not struggling, and I don't have what would be considered a glamorous job.

The great part about it is that most people know that it is pricey so they go somewhere else. That leaves the mountains pretty uncrowded most of the time. I hardly ever have to wait in a lift line.


----------



## killclimbz

Well that and the remote location. Don't get me wrong, I love Aspen. Great 'effin place, but not without it's drawbacks (like anywhere) too. Aspen is fairly remote, so crowds are not a problem. That is for sure. The locals are some of the most friendly resort riders and skiers I have met. I had people asking me how my run was by name, after all I did was share a lift ride with them. Along the Front Range that is pretty unheard of. 

The apres scene is off the hook there. What a fun town, great restaurants, bars, and people watching. If I could land my job up there with the appropriate pay increase, I'd be there yesterday...


----------



## SchultzLS2

Chicago. That's my kinda town.


----------



## swilber08

Monster Man said:


> You dont want to live here


lol...care to explain?


----------



## Guest

Salt Lake City is what you make of it, just like any place else. It has changed a bunch compared to how i remember it as a kid. I think the Olympics had some influence on it, it's not nearly as uptight as I remember it.

I was gone for 15 years, thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest

Socal imo..... Isnt slush in february fun?


----------



## swilber08

how bout you tahoe guys?....got any info?


----------



## bluetroll

why is Vancouver not on this list? it's possibly the best city in Canada.


----------



## bamorgan7

bluetroll said:


> why is Vancouver not on this list? it's possibly the best city in Canada.


they dont even have snow. lol


----------



## Guest

swilber08 said:


> lol...care to explain?


 jk. I grew up here and love it. DipMeInLsd said it right "it's what you make of it. Like anywhere" or whatever. 

I said that because Utah's population has doubled in my life time and it's only going to get worse... I want shorter lift lines!


----------



## Sam I Am

swilber08 said:


> how bout you tahoe guys?....got any info?



Tahoe. Wow. um. You got the mountains, hands down. Which is why it attracts so many people. 

The towns have expanded and such, but do let that fool ya. There are plenty of people in Tahoe fighting for the jobs that are being offered. Reno/Sparks ain't a bad place to find cheap housing if you're willing to share the place with 2 or 3 other people. And it's fairly close to the mountains. 

I'm not a native of Tahoe, but I do talk to some of the locals and life can be tough out there if you don't have a way to support yourself.


----------



## Guest

bluetroll said:


> why is Vancouver not on this list? it's possibly the best city in Canada.


Yeah, I was thinking about Vancouver myself because it's a walkable city, tons to do, and has public transportation to get you to any of the resorts.:thumbsup:


----------



## swilber08

puffnstuff said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about Vancouver myself because it's a walkable city, tons to do, and has public transportation to get you to any of the resorts.:thumbsup:


no offense to you guys but i dont think i could live anywhere outside of my beloved U.S. of A


----------



## swilber08

so far tahoe/northern cali has the most votes but nobody has really been on here saying that many good things :dunno:


----------



## Guest

swilber08 said:


> no offense to you guys but i dont think i could live anywhere outside of my beloved U.S. of A


Just saying I am thinking about it for myself. :dunno:

I personally could never live in a resort town itself seems like it would get old fast. Tahoe is nice and all but I couldn't live there 365 days a year.


Nor-Cal : Sacramento is about 2 hours away from Tahoe, Mt.Shasta and less then that for Borreal and Donner. I have never been but if I had to choose between there and the other place on your list I would go with Sacramento


----------



## swilber08

so far it seems like northern cali or colorado....just talked to a friend who lives near tahoe and she said its awesome so im kinda leaning that way

i think it would be ideal to visit them both first and then decide


----------



## Guest

You nailed it - you absolutely gotta visit before making any decisions. Northern Cali is probably the nicest spot to live, but also the most expensive place on your list. If you have friends in any area, crash with them for at LEAST a week and try to get some winter and some summer time. Denver/Colorado would be my vote as I have spent a bunch of time there. Denver is a nice city and really close to quite a few mountains. You have a ton of options for boarding there.


----------



## surfinsnow

puffnstuff said:


> Just saying I am thinking about it for myself. :dunno:
> 
> I personally could never live in a resort town itself seems like it would get old fast. Tahoe is nice and all but I couldn't live there 365 days a year.
> 
> 
> Nor-Cal : Sacramento is about 2 hours away from Tahoe, Mt.Shasta and less then that for Borreal and Donner. I have never been but if I had to choose between there and the other place on your list I would go with Sacramento


I don't know...I love Tahoe. At least, the northwest side, around Homewood/Tahoe City. It's laid back, and Homewood, Alpine and Squaw are all right there, minutes away. But I've never been there in the summer. I hear Tahoe is much more of a summer resort, and gets really crowded. I grew up in a resort town in Florida (Cocoa Beach), and it did suck ass in the winter months when all the tourists showed up, but that's what paid the bills. I'm not sure I could deal with that in Lake Tahoe, but I'd be willing to give it a try. It's a beautiful place and I like the vibe and all the mountains so close by.


----------



## Shadowrat

what about jackson hole? If you start your business there, you can charge incredibly outrageous prices.


----------



## swilber08

Shadowrat said:


> what about jackson hole? If you start your business there, you can charge incredibly outrageous prices.


ive thought about that too but I feel like there would be absolutely nothing to do in wyoming lol...especially when its not winter

jackson hole seems more of the place for a sick winter vacation but maybe im wrong :cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge

I've got some buddies that have been bumming in Tahoe since they graduated college in '04. The job situation out there is pure shit. It seems like everytime I talk to them at least one of them is between jobs and searching. They really fucked up doing the whole bumming thing. Now they're sitting with a college degree from six years ago with nothing but shit jobs on their resumes. Back in '04, the economy hadn't completely went in the shitter yet and decent jobs could be had. I moved to Denver, got a decent job and have built up a pretty good resume. I live in Evergreen and have to drive 45 minutes to the resorts. But, I have a good job, don't have to worry about the bills and have a good resume and list of contacts to fall back on.

Something to think about...


----------



## swilber08

linvillegorge said:


> I've got some buddies that have been bumming in Tahoe since they graduated college in '04. The job situation out there is pure shit. It seems like everytime I talk to them at least one of them is between jobs and searching. They really fucked up doing the whole bumming thing. Now they're sitting with a college degree from six years ago with nothing but shit jobs on their resumes. Back in '04, the economy hadn't completely went in the shitter yet and decent jobs could be had. I moved to Denver, got a decent job and have built up a pretty good resume. I live in Evergreen and have to drive 45 minutes to the resorts. But, I have a good job, don't have to worry about the bills and have a good resume and list of contacts to fall back on.
> 
> Something to think about...


that sounds rough...id definitely have to do my research first even though im going into entrepreneurship


----------



## buggravy

swilber08 said:


> ive thought about that too but I feel like there would be absolutely nothing to do in wyoming lol...especially when its not winter
> 
> jackson hole seems more of the place for a sick winter vacation but maybe im wrong :cheeky4:


Depends on what you like to do I guess. I could live in Jackson in a heartbeat. Being a young and single guy there would be another matter, as it's a full on sword fight. I guess most mountain towns are like that, but Jackson is rough.

Though if you're planning on starting a business, Wyoming has no state personal or corporate income tax. That's definitely not the case in CA.


----------



## Guest

to be stationed in garmisch, my dream job


----------



## kdirt

Any 2012 updates on great boarding areas that have an opportunity for those of us trying to land a solid job?


----------

